# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  dairy products and nightmares

## Calypso

For some reason and i think this is so for a lot of people, dairy products being digested during sleep seem to initiate nightmares. i.e. a glass of milk before bed.

I think it has something to do with the digestive enzyme your body uses to break down dairy.

When i drink milk before i go to bed, i will always have a nightmare, very vivid and very strange with realistic physics.

I had a nightmare yesterday from a nap i took, I had a protien shake right before i took my nap and sure enough, nightmare.

i dont find nightmares scary when i wake up infact i do enjoy them since they are the vast majority of dreams that i can remember. I may continue to consume dairy products to initiate nightmares.

----------


## White horse

Hey Calypso,

I think you are right about this. I had a nightmare this night and I drink a cup of chocolate milk before going to bed. I will investigate further because I don't like nightmares that much. My nightmares are always about people breaking into my house. I hit the one this night, but that happens not that much. I also scream when I have nightmares, not so great for my neighboures.  ::?: 

I also have a reaction when I drink caffeine before going to bed, It's a weird stomach feeling, like I'm falling. But I can't control it and it really physical hurts. :Sad: 

Do you have experiences with caffeine, besides not falling asleep that fast?

----------


## Calypso

> Hey Calypso,
> 
> I think you are right about this. I had a nightmare this night and I drink a cup of chocolate milk before going to bed. I will investigate further because I don't like nightmares that much. My nightmares are always about people breaking into my house. I hit the one this night, but that happens not that much. I also scream when I have nightmares, not so great for my neighboures. 
> 
> I also have a reaction when I drink caffeine before going to bed, It's a weird stomach feeling, like I'm falling. But I can't control it and it really physical hurts.
> 
> Do you have experiences with caffeine, besides not falling asleep that fast?



With the amount of caffiene i consume on a dialy basis, it would be hard to tell. about 400 mg a day to be percise. I hardly ever remember my dreams when i wake, only perhaps once a month do i remember dreams and its either an amazing dream that im pissed off to wake from or its a vivid nightmare, which i do enjoy.

As for a falling feeling what i get often is i will have a falling feeling and i will react and my leg will kick up as to prevent me from falling and ill usually kick my bed post with my shin and wake up it hurts like a mofo.

caffiene, a lot of coffee has creamer or milk products in it. 

Im almost 100% sure if my body is breaking down dairy enzymes whilst i sleep, i will indeed have a nightmare, it has never failed me before.

----------


## Calypso

*I appologize for the double post in advance*

Im going to drink some milk tonite before i sleep, I will report my dream tomorrow, its almost midnight here in iraq.

----------


## Calypso

*I appologize for the TRIPLE post in advance*

Well i conclude dairy does cause nightmares, which is a good thing for me!

I never remember my dreams or i dont have them, maybe once a month do i get dreams. So nightmares are better than no dreams.

----------


## Folqueraine

It's funny, milk and yoghurts don't influe on my dreams at all, but cheese does give me nightmares (cheddar, old mimolette, that kind of hard cheese).

----------


## Calypso

> It's funny, milk and yoghurts don't influe on my dreams at all, but cheese does give me nightmares (cheddar, old mimolette, that kind of hard cheese).



I think thats due to the fact its a solid state dairy product, its takes more time to digest

----------

